# Forum Argomenti di discussione Altri argomenti  iva risarcimento danni

## fbonave

Ciao a tutti!
Ho un piccolo problema, ho un'incertezza per quanto riguarda la normativa iva in tema di risarcimento danni....nello specifico: riconoscimento di danno per partita di merce non conforme.
Mi confermate "esclusione dalla base imponibile" art.15 633/72?
Grazie a tutti in anticipo per l'aiuto!
Ciao! Fede

----------


## Speedy

> Ciao a tutti!
> Ho un piccolo problema, ho un'incertezza per quanto riguarda la normativa iva in tema di risarcimento danni....nello specifico: riconoscimento di danno per partita di merce non conforme.
> Mi confermate "esclusione dalla base imponibile" art.15 633/72?
> Grazie a tutti in anticipo per l'aiuto!
> Ciao! Fede

  Sul risarcimento del danno l'ADE si è pronunciata solo nel 1978 poi più nulla. Esistono sull'argomento, nel senso favorevole all'applicazione dell'articolo 15, alcune sentenze della Cassazione (sez. V 6.11.2001 n.13734, sez. III 11.5.1998 n.4743).
Nel tuo caso specifico, se non è passato un anno dall'operazione iniziale, si potrebbe anche applicare l'articolo 26 (riduzione concordata dell'imponibile) con emissione di nota di credito ivata.

----------


## danilo sciuto

Il risarcimento danni è per ciò stesso escluso da iva, visto che il presupposto di applicazione dell'iva è la cessione di beni o la prestazione di servizi, che non si configurano in alcun modo nel caso di risarcimento danni. 
ciao   

> Ciao a tutti!
> Ho un piccolo problema, ho un'incertezza per quanto riguarda la normativa iva in tema di risarcimento danni....nello specifico: riconoscimento di danno per partita di merce non conforme.
> Mi confermate "esclusione dalla base imponibile" art.15 633/72?
> Grazie a tutti in anticipo per l'aiuto!
> Ciao! Fede

----------


## Speedy

> Il risarcimento danni &#232; per ci&#242; stesso escluso da iva, visto che il presupposto di applicazione dell'iva &#232; la cessione di beni o la prestazione di servizi, che non si configurano in alcun modo nel caso di risarcimento danni. 
> ciao

  Mi permetto osservare che l'automatismo tra risarcimento danni da una parte ed esclusione articolo 15 dall'altra non &#232; del tutto pacifico. Dal mio punto di vista (confortato dalla circolare ADE 64/e del 23.4.2004) bisognerebbe analizzare il tipo di risarcimento. La somma corrisposta ha funzione sanzionatoria o meno ? Se la risposta &#232; positiva (funzione sanzionatoria) allora l'operazione &#232; esclusa articolo 15. Se invece il risarcimento corrisponde alla minore prestazione effettuata rispetto al convenuto o al minor valore della merce consegnata rispetto a quella originariamente ordinata, potremmo essere in presenza di mera riduzione dell'imponibile con applicazione dei meccanismi previsti dall'articolo 26.

----------


## danilo sciuto

D'accordo ..... ma nel caso in specie, il soggetto riceve un risarcimento per la merce non conforme .... danno emergente, dunque.
Esclusione da iva per mancanza del presupposto oggettivo. 
ciao

----------

